# AMP to ISO disk brake conversion



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm a huge fan of the AMP Research suspension forks and finally got around to making up an adapter to run disk brakes. Originally I wanted to make a post-mount adapter, but couldn't find the material.
























The fork itself was an eBay find, and AMP replaced the steel crown with aluminum under warranty!

As you can see the entire bike is a 'project', for an upcoming tour in Switzerland.

cheers,
dave


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

nice job! simple and effective!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

There's actually a fellow in near here who was making Amp to ISO adapters and putting them on ebay a few months ago out of billet Aluminum.


----------

